# Tallow Yield & Fat Prices?



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I called a deer processor yesterday and they said it would be $3/lb for fat :shocked:
Thats almost the price for lean ground beef!

Firstly, does that sound high?
In the state of Georgia you are not allowed to sell deer meat.. you can pay for processing fees, but Im not really wanting to pay for meat prices of processing!
Deer season is out right now, or Id just collect it from local hunters


Secondly, how much tallow should I get /lb of fat?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It seems extremely high for unrendered fat. They are probably speaking of rendered tallow.

Deer don't have a lot of extra fat and most of it goes back into making deer sausage.

The amount you get out of unrendered fat really depends on how you render it and if it is muscle fat or suet.

You will get more tallow if your grind the fat before your render. Suet will result in more rendered tallow than muscle fat.


----------

